# Transparent leaves



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi there. I am currently going through some problems with my plants, mostly my ludiwgias ovalis, palustris and green.

They seem to be turning there leaves transparent and dying.
My dosing schedule is as follow:

1/2Tsp KN03 3x a week
1/8Tsp KH2P04 3x a week
1/8Tsp K2S04 3x a week
10ml Trace 3x a week(CSM+B Plus Extra Iron )

50% water change
~3.2wpg for 10hr
substrate is Florabase...

What is going on?


Thanks,
Pedro


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Here are pictures of what I am talking about:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I've seen these symptoms before in pictures posted here. This is most certainly not a nutrient deficiency. It is some kind of toxicity. Something is damaging the plant. You didn't say what size your tank is, but if it is not really large, you might be getting very high levels of nutrients from your dosing schedule. You might try cutting back from 3X a week to once a week and see if the plants get better. Also, is the water you are putting in when you change water harmless? Maybe there is something in it that is damaging the plants.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Could be copper. Some cities have high levels. Using hot water from the tap will also leach copper from the pipes. I've seen the same thing sometimes and wondered what it was. For me it went away eventually without causing too much trouble. Not much help, I know........


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey Pedro,

I don't really know what it is going on in your tank but I agree that it might be because of overdosing. Is this a 20 gallon?

I have a 20 gallon too and was dosing the same amounts some time back.
I didn't dose any extra K2SO4 because I thought I would have enough with the the KNO3. I thought I was doing everything wright but I had deformed leaves and pale growth. The ludwigia leaves were really curled.

Nicolay came over and tested my water. It looked like I had way to much of everything. Very high levels of P and N. Not really needed.

I am trying to solve my issue with dosing less, I still dose every other day but smaller amounts. Keep up with the micros. I also add K2SO4 now, almost as much as I do KNO3.
4 ppm NO3
1 ppm PO4
5.2 ppm K
I dose this every other day.

I hope this will solve my issues. I have a feeling our issues are the same.
Keep us updated on how things work out for you.

Pieter


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Forgot to mention it is a 58G tank


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

A 58 gallon tank? Traces my good man...your plants are starving. Add 10 ml of trace per day + extra iron unless you are still using that extra iron trace mix. It's an trace/iron deficiency most likely.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I will start dosing more trace and see...hopefully they will recover!

Pedro


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

edit


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Tom,


Would raising GH do anything? Doesn't florabase mess with our GH/KH no matter what you put in?

All other plants are doing well.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

edit


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

did uped the CO2 and do not see improvement. ludwigia palustris and sp green dying.

The rest of plants doing good...


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

milalic, Not trying to raise old threads from the dead, but I have been struggling with growth issues for a long time, and Have tried a LOT of different things to correct it with out improvement.... my plants are now showing syptoms VERY similar to what you had going on.

Did you figure out what was causing this in your tank? and what did you do to fix the problem? any help you could give would be appriciated... thanks


~Matt


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Bump!~
How about a follow up Mililac? I have a plant that looks like that too.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

My ludwigia repens looks a lot like that, except it has brown/black dots all over. I've been dosing about 5mL of micros (CSM+B extra iron) 3x a week to a 20g tank. I'm going to try upping the micros and the Co2, even though the ph~6.4 (Kh=4). According to the chart, my co2 would be around 48...seems high, but I've always read folks who advise not to trust your calculations and dosing amounts. Watch your plants.


----------

